# Outback or revolution?



## Dwyaker (Nov 20, 2012)

Looking at both wanted some opinions


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Outback is going to be a little slower and a bit more stable. Revo is going to be faster And a little less stable compared to the outback. Both are good yaks. What is the purpose that you want to use it for?


----------



## Dwyaker (Nov 20, 2012)

Fishing marshes


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Get the Revo. Outback is slow, has poor acceleration, and terrible tracking; especially if you have to pull the drive and paddle over oysters. The Revo peddles & paddles great. It's fast, tracks extremely well, great acceleration, and good maneuverability. You might want to even consider the 11ft Revo for tight quarters. Unless you're really tall, then you'll need the 13footer's leg room.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I own both inshore and marsh's like in Louisiana I fish the outback. I like to stand and sight fish and its difficult in a Revo I use my outback like a stand up paddle board. It's not as fast as a Revo but fishes a whole lot better. I would sell my Revo in a heartbeat and get another outback but mama likes the Revo because its narrower and she can control better being 5'2". Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a Revolution and have never pedaled an Outback. I like my Revo - it is fast, stable and versatile. The weight capacity is 350 vs. 400 for an Outback (I think) so the Revo may be a wetter ride if you are a big person. I am 6'1" 205 (and 50+) - water over the side has not been an issue and I ain't standing in either of them so that means little to me. The Revo is an excellent choice. So is the Ouback. You won't lose with either.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont fish inshore but I have two Outbacks and a Revo. Looking to trade the Revo for another Outback if that tells you anything. In my experience neither paddle well and I can stand up in my Outback offshore when its calm.

I can hardly tell any difference in speed between the two and I average ten to fifteen miles in a day of fishing. The Outback is heavier but not by much. The Revo is wetter in slop but youre in a kayak so you should expect to get wet. 

Either way I think youll be happy. Ive never been in the Revo 11 but in may be a better fit in tight spaces.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Outback has more room, and 2 more factory rod holders than the Revo. The Revo is faster and paddles better than an Outback but has less room and is not as stable. To me what it comes down too is how much stuff are you planning on taking every trip. I love the room I have in my Outback and the stability which leads to me standing when its calm enough. My biggest drawback is the speed, and the sailing rudder is a must upgrade, the turning radius with the stock rudder is marginal at best when you are stopped and are trying to make a u-turn and tracks much better with the sailing rudder.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I tried them both and for my needs I went with the outback. The revo was fast but not as big as I wanted. I like the storage space on the outback and its stability.


----------



## Dwyaker (Nov 20, 2012)

Went and bought wflgators revo tonight


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Good to meet you, have fun with Revo!


----------



## Dwyaker (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you I will


----------

